# Easy Cheese Souffle - T & T



## mish (Feb 25, 2006)

Alix had asked about an easy souffle. This was my first that I made years ago, and it came out really well.

EASY CHEESE SOUFFLE

1 can (10.5 oz) condensed Cheddar Cheese Soup, undiluted
1 cup Sharp Cheddar Cheese, shredded
1/8 tsp ground nutmeg (or cayenne?) (Don't recall which I used, pick the one you like)
6 eggs, separated

Bring eggs to room temp before beating; use clean bowl & beaters, even a small amount of fat or yolk will inhibit beating.

In saucepan, over low heat, combine soup, cheese & nutmeg. Heat till cheese melts, stirring occasionally; remove from heat. In large bowl, with mixer at High, beat egg whites until stiff peaks form; set aside.

In small bowl with mixer at High, beat egg yolks till thick & lemon colored. Gradually stir in soup mixture, fold into egg whites. Pour into ungreased 2-qt casserole or souffle dish. Bake at 300 for 1 hour or until souffle is lightly browned.

Here are some variations, I have yet to try.

Soup - Cream of Asparagus, Cheese - Swiss, Seasoning 1/8 tsp ground nutmeg

Soup - Tomato, Cheese - American, Seasoning - 1/4 tsp marjoram leaves, crushed

Soup - Cream of Chicken, Cheese - Jarlsberg, Seasoning - 2 tbls fresh parsley


----------



## licia (Feb 25, 2006)

A friend of mine always makes Cheese Souffle for her daughter's birthday at her request.  I asked for her recipe - she said, just look in the Betty Crocker cookbook. She's used it for years.  I keep thinking I will look it up, but that is the one cookbook I have and can't find.


----------



## shannon in KS (Feb 25, 2006)

These look yyyyuuuuuummmmmyyyyyy!  I gotta try the asparagus one!


----------



## cristal (Feb 25, 2006)

*Mish, have you tried doing this recipe with different types of cheese?*


----------



## mish (Feb 25, 2006)

licia said:
			
		

> A friend of mine always makes Cheese Souffle for her daughter's birthday at her request. I asked for her recipe - she said, just look in the Betty Crocker cookbook. She's used it for years. I keep thinking I will look it up, but that is the one cookbook I have and can't find.


 
Hi licia.  Actually this is from a very old Campbell's soup mix n match recipe book.  Perhaps the 1970's?  It is very easy.  Hope you will give it a try.


----------



## mish (Feb 25, 2006)

shannon in KS said:
			
		

> These look yyyyuuuuuummmmmyyyyyy! I gotta try the asparagus one!


 
Hey, Sannon, that sounds good too.  I'm curious about a tomato souffle, as I've never seen a recipe or tried it.  Hope you like it.


----------



## mish (Feb 25, 2006)

cristal said:
			
		

> *Mish, have you tried doing this recipe with different types of cheese?*


 
cristal, good idea.  Think you could mix n match cheeses and seasonings of choice, and come up with a whole different taste.  For a three ingredient recipe, it's pretty surprising, IMO.


----------



## mish (Feb 25, 2006)

Ooops, I thought about trying the new Sargento shredded cheeses I saw advertised. I'll look for the site. If I remember the cheese blends include sun dried tomatoes?, etc. Worth experimenting for such an easy dish.

Found it.  They're call Bistro Blends.

Sargento® Bistro™ Blends
Mozzarella with Sun-Dried Tomatoes & Basil New! 
Mozzarella & Asiago with Roasted Garlic New! 
Cheddar & Monterey Jack with Tomato & Jalapeno Peppers


----------



## licia (Feb 26, 2006)

I've used the Bistro Blends in various recipes and love them.  I will try some of the souffle versions soon. Thanks.


----------

